# Bunny Had Twins!!!Girl/Boy!!!



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

My sister and I have been waiting for girls out of our buck for a couple years. Blue Boy was are first buck we purchased. His dam is http://desertnanny.net/desertnanny_im_blue_sapphire.htm We picked the breeding before she won Champion & earned her star. Last year was are first year we had kids and ALL were bucks. So we only bred him to a few does this year. Both twins buck/doe. The twins on the 7th both look like him & his sister. Today I have a nice buck wish it was a girl can't keep him & blue eyed girl. She is already showing off. I did not even have the boy cleaned off and he was trying to stand. Both doing good and nursing. SOO excited we have 2 girls out of him.:stars: Now we will have to see how they FF in a year & show.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Any Ideas on names? The buck is Ole Blue Eyes and Dam in Beach Bunny out of Twin Creeks Ph Summer Solstice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Mocha Latte (tricolored) & Dulce De Leche (cream/tan)?


----------

